# tree stands



## kingdiamond (Feb 14, 2013)

Does anyone know how to make a tree stand? And if you do witch kind should I make?


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I thought they stood on their own??? I know how to make them fall


----------



## lost coyote (May 31, 2013)

Be safer just buy one!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

+1 on the buying one.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

fr3db3ar said:


> I thought they stood on their own??? I know how to make them fall :tongue:


If there is no one around when it falls, does it still make a noise?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

if you plant it in goo soil and nice and straight and where it can get good sunshine and water

it will stand on its own

thats how you make a "tree stand"


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

+ 2 on buying one. Don't forget a good Safety Harness!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agree on store-bought. I made one a few years ago and had over $100 in material alone. Not worth the effort. Lots of good ones out there and most come with harnesses, but a better one is a fall-arrest type harness for $100 to $150.


----------

